
Repokémon – Showcase of GitHub Repos with Pokémon Names - juanfatas
https://cheeaun.github.io/repokemon/
======
pepijndevos
These are some of the best repos actually _about_ Pokemon

[https://github.com/pret/](https://github.com/pret/)

------
noahmorrison
I had a project[1] that was named after a Pokemon. It was a mustache[2] parser
so I named it Entei because he has a very fashionable mustache. I changed the
name[3] to chevron because I didn't want to deal with Nintendo's lawyers.

[1]
[https://github.com/noahmorrison/chevron](https://github.com/noahmorrison/chevron)
[2] [https://mustache.github.io/](https://mustache.github.io/) [3]
[https://github.com/noahmorrison/chevron/commit/42a028f597171...](https://github.com/noahmorrison/chevron/commit/42a028f597171e3ef9eacad8be5b79099c048c75)

~~~
jofer
If you're worried about lawyers, why change it to the name of one of the
largest companies in the world?

~~~
acomjean
Chevron is also a generic dictionary word. (A line or stripes as an inverted
V). Its used on military uniforms.

And the term "chevron" was used in the game starship titanic, where I learned
its meaning.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Related: My company recently announced that they were phasing out our VMWare
licenses in favor of something called Metapod:

[https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/cloud-systems-
managem...](https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/cloud-systems-
management/metapod/index.html)

I still can't take it seriously.

------
j2kun
Would a company send a DMCA notice for a github repo whose title is a
trademarked character's name? (Is there a MickeyMouse project?)

~~~
x1798DE
I don't think DMCA can be used for trademark infringement, just copyright.

~~~
Natsu
In theory that's true, but in practice it gets used for that.

~~~
pluma
And if they do that, they commit a felony.

That is, if it's actually a DMCA claim and if that DMCA claim is patently
invalid (trademarks are not covered by copyright, so filing a DMCA claim on
trademark grounds would be obviously invalid).

Most of the time the things people call "DMCAs" aren't actual DMCA takedown
requests, though. For example YouTube blocks a lot of content based on
automated flagging which doesn't even invoke the DMCA -- illegitimate flagging
isn't illegal, it's often not even a violation of the ToS, even if it causes
lost revenue.

~~~
Natsu
SFAIK (IANAL), the perjury bit only applies if they claim in a DMCA takedown
to represent a copyright holder they do not actually represent, so I'm not
clear on what you're saying about a felony.

While I certainly agree that abusing DMCA notices is a bad thing, I have only
ever seen a few really egregious filings get punished and even that was
marginal. I'm honestly surprised that there hasn't been more pushback. I've
seen some pretty idiotic filings...

~~~
pluma
IANAL either, but filing a DMCA takedown request to claim copyright
infringement where there is none is always perjury. You don't have to claim
you own something someone else does, you merely have to claim infringement
where there is none -- that's far easier to mess up.

So using a DMCA takedown request because of a trademark infringement if there
isn't also a copyright infringement would be perjury because you're making a
bogus claim. AFAICT this would only matter if both sides ended up pursuing
legal action (i.e. the DMCA counter-claim is resisted).

The only example of DMCA abuse being punished I've seen so far is the infamous
YouTube drama between thunderf00t and VenomFangX (who ended up reading a
prepared statement as part of an out-of-court settlement with tf00t to avoid
facing legal consequences).

I think most people aren't willing to actually sue DMCA trolls or are unsure
about their actual legal position. It's certainly understandable why a company
like Google might be more likely to just follow the rules instead of taking a
stand as long as they're not affected directly. And tools like YouTube's
automated content claims completely circumvent the need for "content owners"
to invoke DMCA and risk legal consequences.

~~~
Natsu
Well, the only part of a DMCA claim that you swear to be true under penalty of
perjury is simply that you are authorized to represent the copyright holder of
the work you're claiming is infringed upon.

Not saying you can't get in trouble for anything else, I just haven't seen
that yet, other than some out of court settlements (I don't remember yours,
but I've heard about others).

I certainly do wish that more people would bring some of the utterly bogus
claims to the attention of the relevant courts or bar associations (assuming
they bear the signature of an actual lawyer).

------
chimeracoder
Ever since learning how Java's Swing got its name[0], Pokemon are actually my
go-to for project codenames. They're fun and memorable, and Nintendo is
litigious enough that there's no way you can actually release something with
the name of a pokemon.

[0]
[https://blogs.oracle.com/thejavatutorials/entry/why_is_swing...](https://blogs.oracle.com/thejavatutorials/entry/why_is_swing_called_swing)

------
vnchr
Related: I had an evening project making a Pokémon Go icon set / emoji pack
for Slack:

[https://github.com/israelvicars/pkmn-go-
emoji](https://github.com/israelvicars/pkmn-go-emoji)

@andyjiang / @lambtron was kind enough to add them to the emojipacks project:

[https://github.com/lambtron/emojipacks](https://github.com/lambtron/emojipacks)

~~~
bitwize
Lambtron? Named after the Chinpokomon?

------
antoineMoPa
What happens when many repos by different Github users have the same pokémon's
name?

~~~
cheeaun
Yeap, the one with most stars. I was thinking of getting most forks if say
multiple repos with exact same number of stars, but I guess I was lazy.

~~~
lcnmrn
Why don’t find a way to list them all? You can click a Pokemon and a list pops
under just like an iTunes album.

------
hackerling
I'm sorry but could someone explain to me the point of this?

I can see it be amusing to have repos with pokemon names, but for
practicality, I would have no idea what they are for by reading the name.

~~~
slazaro
There are a TON of names for projects and companies that are not related at
all to what they do. Is Apple a fruit company?

------
rosstex
This is cool! Is there a way to sort by popularity?

~~~
cheeaun
Thanks! Currently no sort/filters. I'm planning to add those soon :)

By popularity, do you mean the repos or the pokemon?

~~~
lagadu
> By popularity, do you mean the repos or the pokemon?

Yes :)

(I would assume repo popularity, as pokemon popularity can already be found
elsewhere)

------
libeclipse
How does it find the repositories?

~~~
cheeaun
I wrote a script to call the GitHub search api for every single name
[https://github.com/cheeaun/repokemon/blob/master/scripts/rep...](https://github.com/cheeaun/repokemon/blob/master/scripts/repokemon.js)

